# Cheap inverter and recharding cordless battery packs.



## seedspreader (Oct 18, 2004)

Will a cheap inverter (600W non-true sine) burn up a battery pack?

I *think* I know it will, but just want to verify. 

What about recharging it on a portable generator? Same deal, or ok to do?


----------



## wy_white_wolf (Oct 14, 2004)

Not to my knowledge. Most of the problem with modified sine wave inverters has to do with electrical motors.

I charge mine all the time on a portable generator. No problems that I know of.


----------



## Gary in ohio (May 11, 2002)

seedspreader said:


> Will a cheap inverter (600W non-true sine) burn up a battery pack?
> 
> I *think* I know it will, but just want to verify.
> 
> What about recharging it on a portable generator? Same deal, or ok to do?


Not sure what the question is. You shouldnt be connecting your inverter to a battery pack. I assume you mean can I use my batter pack charger on an inverter. The answer to that is yes as long as your not exceeding the 600watts.
Same for the generator. A true generator, no electronic switched kind will have true sine wave output and will react just like your AC power from the grid.


----------



## seedspreader (Oct 18, 2004)

Forget it, I found out what I needed. You can't plug a battery charger (for some of your craftsman cordless tool sets) into inverters. It says it in their paper work. 

Sorry it wasn't clearly understandable. 

http://www.solarwindworks.com/Design/Design2/design2.htm



> Introduction To Remote Power Systems (continued)
> 
> Wire Sizing and Choosing A 12, 24 or 48 Volt DC System
> 
> ...


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

Thats a yes to the smoke from a Makita and 2 or 3 other makes.

Their circuit boards really have an aversion to mod sign.


----------



## greg273 (Aug 5, 2003)

My DeWalt 14.4 volt battery charger has been doing fine for 4 years with a cheap 'PortaWattz' mod-sine inverter. I use it daily, and both the batteries and charger have never had any problems.


----------



## farminghandyman (Mar 4, 2005)

they make 12 volt chargers you can plug into a car/truck, I have two of the dewalt 18 volt units,


----------



## wy_white_wolf (Oct 14, 2004)

My 18volt Dewalt and Ryobi tools seem to do just fine on my cheap modified sine inverter.


----------

